# Not starting in -30/-40 C



## asag (Jan 26, 2006)

Hello X-ty owners!!!
I'm new to this forum and world of X-trailers. This winter my X-trail failed twice and in both cases outside temperature were -30/-40C. Battery doing its job i.e. it is cranking but the engine(Q25) is not responding. prior to this season i changed oil to winter type & filters (oil/air/fuel). Havent changed spark plugs as i have only 21K mileage. Did anyone who live in this type of climate suffer similar problems?
many thanks, Askar


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Askar,

Welcome to Nissan Forums.

About your problem... The same happened to a fellow co-worker of mine with his brand-new X-Trail... His problem was a bad batch of gas  which resulted in some freezing of the fuel line.


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Get a block heater man. I know it's cranking but, still. That and fuel line anti-freeze for sure. -30-40C is freaking cold!!!
It was -15 this morning here and she fired up no problem. Your temperatures are a whole different ball game though.


----------



## boatek (May 13, 2005)

Rockford said:


> Get a block heater man.


The X-Trail (Canadian ones anyway) have a block heater as standard factory equipment. The plug is in the front bumper to the passengers side of the front license plate. I swear by these things for the winter. My driveway has turned into extension cord land for our 2 vehicles. 

Cheers,

Ken


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Minus 40? Holy doodoo. I didn't know they had a Nissan dealer on Baffin Island.
But seriously, use the block heater when its -20 or lower.
And check with your dealer. If your Xty is a 2005, you may have missed a recall or TSB. Mine wouldn't start one -30 morning last winter, and they replaced a relay in the electronic throttle under warranty. No problem since. Good luck, and don't forget to plug in (and wear your long johns).


----------



## asag (Jan 26, 2006)

All
thanks a lot for your wise advises. could someone help me with the link to engine block heater?

many thanks, Askar


----------



## Rockford (Jan 28, 2005)

Like boatek said, a block heater comes standard from the factory in Canada. If you get -30-40C temperatures you may already have one too. I'd check that first.


----------



## asag (Jan 26, 2006)

Rockford said:


> Like boatek said, a block heater comes standard from the factory in Canada. If you get -30-40C temperatures you may already have one too. I'd check that first.


Unfortunately my X-ty is 2003 model and not from Canada, it came straight from Japan through our local dealer.


----------



## Avery Slickride (Jan 6, 2005)

Still, if they're sending the car to a cold climate, they may well have installed the heater as standard. I had to get my dealer to find the cord for me. It was tucked between the grille and the radiator and held in by a pastic tie that had to be cut. It wasn't all that easy to find, so maybe you already have one. And maybe get that throttle relay checked. Good luck, asag.


----------



## bpeers (Dec 14, 2005)

Hi Canehjians, Kazakhstanis and other northern Xtrailers

We would probably all prefer to be driving on the beaches of OZ. Nonetheless the XTrail is an excellent cold climate vehicle. The heated seats and mirror defrosters are not a luxury but a necessity from my point of view. This is the first winter with my XTrail and it has been an unusually mild one where I live. I didn't even know that my truck had a block heater until I read this thread. I immediately went out to the driveway and poked around behind the front bumper to the left of the plate and lo and hehold there was the electrical cord for the heater. Although I hope I won't need it for the rest of the winter, I'm sure that the minus 30s will come again over the next ten years which is how long I intend to keep this vehicle. Thanks guys for letting me know about the little black plug hidden away. 

Bring on global warming.

I look forward to hearing more from the new forum member from Kazakhstan.


----------



## Bror Jace (Apr 26, 2003)

Conversion: -30C to -40C equals -22F to -40F

*asag*, It gets down to -25F here a few times each winter and my SpecV has the same QR25DE engine. No problem starting it up.

I use 5W-30 oil (either synthetic or at least a synthetic blend) but if I lived any further north, I'd use one of the many 0W-30 oils we have available here in North America. 

Oh, and you might use a dry-gas product like isopropyl alcohol in your gas 2-3 times each year to keep your fuel line freezing in case you have moisture-contaminated fuel. Happens regularly in norther climates. I avoid similar products containing methanol as they may be corrosive to components of your fuel system. Isopropyl alcohol is cheap enough in most areas.

That engine block heater is a good idea ... and having heard of it in other Xtrails, you know it's available ... somewhere. Now, getting one delivered (and installed) may not be simple for you ... but it's gotta be _possible_.

I don't know if they're available in the 'Stans, but I'd also recommend an Optima Red Top starting battery for reliable power. More CCA (cold cranking amps) than the factory battery for cold, cold starting.


----------

